# how successful will my online t shirt store be?



## dcarr (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey-- I was wondering if anyone had any input 4 me... 
I am just starting my online website 4 my t shirt store, I am ordering my heat press (15 x 15) and all of the shirts, tank tops, etc... as well as all the material needed for about 250 shirts worth-(it will be custom ordering for the customers) - does any1 know how much $$ sales may be for the first 2 months, I plan on advertising thru twitter and facebook initially (until I am up and running) Thanks a milli!!


----------



## StevesApparel (Jan 11, 2012)

dcarr said:


> Hey-- I was wondering if anyone had any input 4 me...
> I am just starting my online website 4 my t shirt store, I am ordering my heat press (15 x 15) and all of the shirts, tank tops, etc... as well as all the material needed for about 250 shirts worth-(it will be custom ordering for the customers) - does any1 know how much $$ sales may be for the first 2 months, I plan on advertising thru twitter and facebook initially (until I am up and running) Thanks a milli!!


Say D,

There are a lot of variables in this question.

Basically, if you have something unique and you are doing your SEO correctly you can do $10,000 a week.
Remember there are slow periods and Google is a fickle lover. You will make NO sales one moment and $4,000 in sales in a few days. With some items, You will rank consistently.
It is wrong headed to think in terms of how much you will make out of the gate. In my opinion, this is a fantastic desire to "make Lots of Money asap" and this is a recipe for disaster.
There are a few things you need to consider. Custom shirts are NOT Major League Sports Apparel. The field is flooded as hell, yes, and lots of people want both. But Custom is different because you are not searching by a popular keyword, such as a players name, for example.
You can still differentiate yourself in some important ways, you just need to realise you are trading volume for margin. The big key here is your costs. It's best to focus on that.

Later on, you can focus on both volume and margin as you learn to drive your traffic and grow your biz enough to where things like SEM and a SEO manager is affordable. These two items start at $20,000 or so, per year.

Make sure you Do lots of press releases regarding new / exclusive products and any sales, events or charities you deal with.
Make sure you have an item NO ONE ELSE on earth has. Build from there.

Good luck!

Steve


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

There is no possible way anyone can tell you what you can make in sales your first couple months of business. No way possible. Even if you have a unique item and are doing your SEO to give you a figure is just guesstimating. There are a katrillion t-shirt sites on the Internet/market and many don't even make a dime the first 6 months in business and end up closing down. People jump in this business thinking they will make a fast buck and then realize that you have to put in a lot of work, and that work is on going and they just throw in the towel. I am not saying that some business somewhere didn't make $10,000 a week out the gate, I am saying that is not the norm so based on your first order of 250 shirts that will be custom jobs for your customers, customers you don't have because you are new, don't look for a return anywhere near that figure. Matter of fact get that figure out of your head because that is an anomaly. Not trying to be mean as I surely hope you are successful in your endeavor but, you need to start building your business, drive traffic to your website, sell some shirts, then sell some more, then you will have an idea of what kind of money can be made in this business.


----------



## MiEmb (Jan 29, 2011)

Selling on-line for even one or two takes a while unless you do your marketing well and reach people in your local area quickly. if you have great ideas then you may try on-line advertisements to get traffic but as others mentioned earlier you need to look into how you get your site ranked well in search engines.

Best luck!


----------



## StevesApparel (Jan 11, 2012)

taricp35 said:


> There is no possible way anyone can tell you what you can make in sales your first couple months of business. No way possible. Even if you have a unique item and are doing your SEO to give you a figure is just guesstimating. There are a katrillion t-shirt sites on the Internet/market and many don't even make a dime the first 6 months in business and end up closing down. People jump in this business thinking they will make a fast buck and then realize that you have to put in a lot of work, and that work is on going and they just throw in the towel. I am not saying that some business somewhere didn't make $10,000 a week out the gate, I am saying that is not the norm so based on your first order of 250 shirts that will be custom jobs for your customers, customers you don't have because you are new, don't look for a return anywhere near that figure. Matter of fact get that figure out of your head because that is an anomaly. Not trying to be mean as I surely hope you are successful in your endeavor but, you need to start building your business, drive traffic to your website, sell some shirts, then sell some more, then you will have an idea of what kind of money can be made in this business.


While I feel my post was not read by this actor well, He has said exactly what I told you from the start.

Be sure to read what I am telling you closely.

One thing I did not think of = It took us 9 years to figure out how to make that kind of cash. (and, as I said, It's not consistent. Google is a fickle lover)


----------



## dcarr (Feb 17, 2012)

Thank u very much 4 all of the input, I do understand that it has a lot to do with advertising! I was just really wondering how someone had done when they FIRST started selling to see what it was going to be like- I know it will be very different for me once I get started! Love this forum


----------



## Mabuzi (Jul 3, 2007)

Go to markets first, preferably where your target maket is. You should soon find out after a few weeks how tricky the martket can be. Listen to peoles feedback too.

Once you start getting a name you can then just sell on-line.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

StevesApparel said:


> While I feel my post was not read by this actor well, He has said exactly what I told you from the start.
> 
> Be sure to read what I am telling you closely.
> 
> One thing I did not think of = It took us 9 years to figure out how to make that kind of cash. (and, as I said, It's not consistent. Google is a fickle lover)


First off young lady my post was not a slam on yours, so no need to take offense! Also I did not misread or misinterpret your post, you stated and I quote


StevesApparel said:


> Basically, if you have something unique and you are doing your SEO correctly you can do $10,000 a week.


 If that is not what you meant, then say what you mean and mean what you say instead of posing. My point was that there was no possible way for anyone to answer that question. You only added later that it took you 9 years to figure that out, but when the poster asked what can he make when he opens his shop, why lead with that ridiculousness? Yes you did go on to give some good info but after reading "$10,000 a week" everything else you said was blah, blah, blah.


----------



## StevesApparel (Jan 11, 2012)

taricp35 said:


> First off young lady my post was not a slam on yours, so no need to take offense! Also I did not misread or misinterpret your post, you stated and I quote If that is not what you meant, then say what you mean and mean what you say instead of posing. My point was that there was no possible way for anyone to answer that question. You only added later that it took you 9 years to figure that out, but when the poster asked what can he make when he opens his shop, why lead with that ridiculousness? Yes you did go on to give some good info but after reading "$10,000 a week" everything else you said was blah, blah, blah.


Say dude...

I'm not offended at all. I do know the answer and I did say his thinking is wrong headed. In addition I tried to make clear that it is very costly to get that kind of traffic and the very last thing I said is it takes a while to get there.

BTW: I laughed hysterically when you blew off your cork and called me a chick. WTF? LMFAO! A great end to a ****ty day. A big +1 for you buddy.

@ OP: Take my advice my man. Focus on the long term not on quick cash. Much of this is a labour of love when no one knows you. - Good luck!


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

StevesApparel said:


> BTW: I laughed hysterically when you blew off your cork and called me a chick. WTF? LMFAO! A great end to a ****ty day. A big +1 for you buddy.


I didn't blow off my cork I did it on purpose! I felt the exact same way you felt when you called me a HE! What guy you know named Tari? 

Good Night Steve!


----------



## VTG (Dec 16, 2010)

dcarr said:


> Thank u very much 4 all of the input, I do understand that it has a lot to do with advertising! I was just really wondering how someone had done when they FIRST started selling to see what it was going to be like- I know it will be very different for me once I get started! Love this forum


Dani, this is what you can expect ... you'll probably only sell a small handful in the first 2 or 3 months. I'm talking a dozen or so, not hundreds or thousands. Typically, your first few customers will be to your family and a few friends (after all, they are the only ones who will really know what you're up to ... because you told them or perhaps they will see it on your Facebook or twitter post). They'll make the purchase as a sign of support.

After that, you'll be facing an uphill battle, as there are thousands of other tshirt sites competing for the same customer. Not trying to discourage you, but you really have to have something special, different, or unique to succeed in the tshirt business.

Tari and Steve were saying the same thing ... sort of.

You need to be realistic and accept the fact that you may only sell $100 in the first few months ... $10,000 per week could take years to achieve. 

Be patient, don't get discouraged, and pursue your dream.

Good luck.


----------



## StevesApparel (Jan 11, 2012)

VTG said:


> Dani, this is what you can expect ... you'll probably only sell a small handful in the first 2 or 3 months. I'm talking a dozen or so, not hundreds or thousands. Typically, your first few customers will be to your family and a few friends (after all, they are the only ones who will really know what you're up to ... because you told them or perhaps they will see it on your Facebook or twitter post). They'll make the purchase as a sign of support.
> 
> After that, you'll be facing an uphill battle, as there are thousands of other tshirt sites competing for the same customer. Not trying to discourage you, but you really have to have something special, different, or unique to succeed in the tshirt business.
> 
> ...


John has worded this far better than I.

Good luck.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

We sold over a 1,000 our first month (t-shirts).

It's all about networking in the custom area, and having several options. Heat press, DTG, Embroidery Machine, shortly after a cutter and pad printer.

If you don't, know someone who does.


----------



## VTG (Dec 16, 2010)

selanac said:


> We sold over a 1,000 our first month (t-shirts).
> 
> It's all about networking in the custom area, and having several options. Heat press, DTG, Embroidery Machine, shortly after a cutter and pad printer.
> 
> If you don't, know someone who does.


Paul, can you be a little more specific for Dani's sake. In other words, how did you manage to sell 1,000 in your first month? Were they custom orders that were brought to you to be printed, or were they custom designed tees that you pre-made, marketed, and then sold. Did you sell them through an online t-shirt site, a brick & mortar location, or from a home based print shop? Your situation is probably different than hers. Anything is possible, however, it sounds to me like she is starting an on-line t-shirt store with a heat press only. I don't believe she's planning to provide screen printing and embroidery services like you do. I'm guessing she's either got a few of her own custom designs or perhaps she'll be using some pre-designed transfers. Just trying to help her understand that it's hard to predict how her web site will actually perform. I hope she sells 1,000 her first month, but I still think that's a bit of a stretch.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Yes that's correct VTG. 

His or her store will be as successful as he or she makes it. 

A lady came to me to make a website for her. She said once the site is up she'll start bringing in a lot of businesses. I told her that making a website is like is like building a store in the desert. Now, you have to tell people how to get there. 

So question, How do you tell everyone you have a new Online Store? Whatever way you think of, start doing it.


----------

